
Boston Student wrote ‘I'm from Hong Kong’ An onslaught of Chinese anger followed - bubmiw
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/a-student-in-boston-wrote-i-am-from-hong-kong-an-onslaught-of-chinese-anger-followed/2019/05/24/298ea3ee-719a-11e9-9331-30bc5836f48e_story.html
======
vinni2
During my stay at various research institutes throughout Europe where I met a
lot of Chinese PhD students and Researchers, it was surprising to know that
many of these highly educated intelligent people didn’t see anything wrong
with Chinese leadership. And insisted Tibet is theirs and Hong Kong is part of
China. I was really shocked at first but a friend from Hong Kong explained me
that many Chinese are highly patriotic and brainwashed from Chinese media to
distrust western media. And anything bad western media says about china they
think it’s all false.

~~~
xenospn
Israel is very similar. After several decades of “this is ours”, people don’t
even remember what the world used to look like before.

------
joelx
China is a terrifying dictatorship extending control to every part of life for
their citizens.

------
Rumperuu
Semi-relevant anecdote: Back in my first year of university (in the UK), I
remember coming back from the Christmas break to find my Chinese flatmate,
disheveled. Turns out he had spent the holiday in the library reading up on
Tiananmen Square and the like and was very eager to share with me his
astonishing discoveries. He was surprised when I told him that people outside
of China know about all that stuff. I can't imagine how confused it all
must've made him feel, especially since he returned to China after his
studies.

------
remarkEon
This article is very impressive to me. China is able to project cultural power
to US universities.

That’s incredible. The West has no comparable. We’re too confused these days
with the myriad of identity politics in our democracy and China has realized
that that is a weakness and is going to exploit it.

------
nutcracker46
Those sinofascists also tell ethnic Chinese citizens of other countries that
they are Chinese, and owe allegiance to the People's Republic. Not much
different from Nazi Germany's expectations of ethnic Germans living abroad.

Except that the Chinese citizens feel extreme offense and hurt feelings when
told that some Chinese are not citizens and don't owe a damn thing to the
People's Republic.

~~~
asciident
Could this article be provocative on purpose? This seems like something that
is written to provoke outrage, and exactly what I would do if I were running
anti-chinese propaganda. It's unconfirmably anecdotal, the victim is a female
Boston college student (very easy to sympathize with), and fits in the "China
is expanding their fascist policies" narrative.

In the same vein, if I were running Chinese propaganda, I'd probably write a
story about how a fat American in China demands a Chinese laborer give up
their seat because they are inferior.

~~~
neilv
Yes, it could be. It could also be a sincere journalistic attempt to report
their understanding of a situation.

